# The nuke disaster you didn't hear about!



## taichiliberal (Jun 2, 2011)

*The High Cost of Uranium in Navajoland  * 
 by Bruce E. Johansen 


"... The biggest expulsion of radioactive material in the United States occurred July 16, 1979, at 5 a.m. on the Navajo Nation, less than 12 hours after President Carter had proposed plans to use more nuclear power and fossil fuels. On that morning, more than 1,100 tons of uranium mining wastes -- tailings -- gushed through a packed-mud dam near Church Rock, N.M. With the tailings, 100 million gallons of radioactive water gushed through the dam before the crack was repaired. 

        By 8 a.m., radioactivity was monitored in Gallup, N.M., nearly 50 miles away. The contaminated river, the Rio Puerco, showed 7,000 times the allowable standard of radioactivity for drinking water below the broken dam shortly after the breach was repaired, according to the Nuclear Regulatory Commission. The few newspaper stories about the spill outside of the immediate area noted that the area was "sparsely populated" and that the spill "poses no immediate health hazard." 

The High Cost of Uranium in Navajoland, by Bruce E. Johansen


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 5, 2011)

Those primarily affected were just Native Americans. Why the excitement?


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 6, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Those primarily affected were just Native Americans. Why the excitement?



Are you joking?  Because if you are, it's very boorish on your part.  If not, you're A-typical of the willfully ignorant, racist little shits that callously support anything they perceive as being against "those people".


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL. My wife is part Hunkpapa Lokota. Many of her relitives were involved in AIM. And that is exactly the attitude that they have seen toward anything that occurs on the reservation. And the reason that you did not hear about that radioactive material spill. There have been literal wars on the reservations between those that would sell anything there for money, and those that would try to improve the living conditions of the Native Americans. Guess which faction our government supported?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 6, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> *The High Cost of Uranium in Navajoland  *
> by Bruce E. Johansen
> 
> 
> ...



Who didn't here about this? I lived downstream of that leak and it was a major story for a couple of weeks in one of the largest cities in the country.

Want to try again?


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 7, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. My wife is part Hunkpapa Lokota. Many of her relitives were involved in AIM. And that is exactly the attitude that they have seen toward anything that occurs on the reservation. And the reason that you did not hear about that radioactive material spill. There have been literal wars on the reservations between those that would sell anything there for money, and those that would try to improve the living conditions of the Native Americans. Guess which faction our government supported?



Okay, so you're being cynical....my apologies, as I did not include that as a possibility.  See, I knew about such goings on....my subject title is for those who didn't.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 7, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > *The High Cost of Uranium in Navajoland  *
> ...




Who didn't hear about this?  A LOT of people, my silly little Windbag, given that just a few months earlier 3 Mile Island was the dominant nuke power industry story.....it wasn't given a lot of play on the MSM at the time.  I knew about it a few years later because I worked with folk in the national Native ministries of the Protestant church (not a member, just a former employee).

Given this information, it makes it harder for any rational person to try and defend nuke power in it's present form.

Want to try again be a condescending asshole, you Quantum Windbag?


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 7, 2011)

FireFly said:


> So how big of a deal was this really? I mean you have to break a few eggs to make an omelet.



So long as it's not YOUR ass on the line, right?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 7, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



But you said you, which is me, and I heard about it. So did everyone in New Mexico, Arizona, Colorado, West Texas, and Northern Mexico. I even recall hearing about it on the national news at the time. That tells me that the only people who did not hear about it are the idiots who do not pay attention.

Given the fact that this was a mining accident and not a nuclear power accident any rational person would be understand that nuclear power in its present, or any other form, had nothing to do with it.

If I ever try to be a condescending asshole you will know full well what condescension means, unless you are too stupid to see it, which I actually suspect. What my first post, and this one, was is me being a smart ass.

You, on the other hand, continually try to be condescending and fail at it because it actually takes a degree of intelligence to pull it off successfully. You just come across as a twit.

Please do try again, it is amusing.

That, for the record, was condescending. I did not mean for it to be, but it was. I am leaving it in to show you what it is.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 7, 2011)

Oops, Windy has his panties in a knot


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 7, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Oops, Windy has his panties in a knot



Because I actually understand the difference between a mining accident and a nuclear disaster?


----------



## Jos (Jun 8, 2011)

How about a dirty bomb?


> The 1966 Palomares B-52 crash or Palomares incident occurred on January 17, 1966, when a B-52G bomber of the USAF Strategic Air Command collided with a KC-135 tanker during mid-air refuelling at 31,000 feet (9,450 m) over the Mediterranean Sea, off the coast of Spain. The KC-135 was completely destroyed when its fuel load ignited, killing all four crew members. The B-52G broke apart, killing three of the seven crew members aboard.[1]
> 
> Of the four Mk28 type hydrogen bombs the B-52G carried,[2] three were found on land near the small fishing village of Palomares in the municipality of Cuevas del Almanzora, Almería, Spain. The non-nuclear explosives in two of the weapons detonated upon impacting the ground, resulting in the contamination of a 2-square-kilometer (490-acre) (0.78 square mile) area by radioactive plutonium. The fourth, which fell into the Mediterranean Sea, was recovered intact after a 2½-month-long search.[3]


1966 Palomares B-52 crash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 8, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> Those primarily affected were just Native Americans. Why the excitement?



So what were the effects?


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 8, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



As you can see folks, this silly Windbag contradicts himself while trying to insult me.  Small wonder his screen name is such an apt description of his personality on these boards.

My initial post stands valid.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, Windy has his panties in a knot
> ...



*Tia Che Liberal is not violating the rules, by commenting inside your quote box using a different color ink, it is allowed, as confusing as it is. Just chalk it up to either poor form, poor posting skills, or just laziness. It is within the rules.*


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 8, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Those primarily affected were just Native Americans. Why the excitement?
> ...



click the link, read the article for starters.  Scary stuff.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 8, 2011)

Intense said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



*Edited. Your Posting style is your problem, it is within the rules, so you have a Right to It. This is an Administrative action, posted Publicly, for the edification of those whom do not understand your style and regularly report your Posts as Quote tampering. I have discussed this with you in the past. You will either address me through PM or live with it, or be banned. You do not comment on Moderator actions on the open board. Blocking PM's is your choice. Choices have consequences.*

Old Rocks didn't complain to me publicly or privately.  Seems YOU are still nursing a grudge, and your past attempt to threaten me FAILED.  YOU put this in the public forum, bunky, not me.  So if you want to abuse your authority and edit my response, or hit and then hide behind your "official" capacity, go ahead...that's the act of a bully and a coward.  Choices have consequences, and life goes on.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 8, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, Windy has his panties in a knot
> ...



Quantum Windbag stated:  Given the fact that this was a mining accident and not a nuclear power accident any rational person would be understand that nuclear power in its present, or any other form, had nothing to do with it.

Taichiliberal's response: They wouldn't have been mining the uranium if it weren't for this country's commitment to nuke weapons and power, my dense little Windbag...or are you of the fantasy that all that raw material was and is produced in some pristine lab like a sci-fi movie?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 8, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Pitchblende is often found in silver mines. It was discarded for centuries as waste. That committment to nuclear energy you have spoken of has resulted in a lot less radioactive material being thrown away as waste product.

Just something to think about.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 9, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That is the lamest smoke screen you've blown yet, Windbag.  The article I linked demonstrated the nasty little consequences of nuke mining, and how people are STILL being screwed out of justice.  I've produced articles that demonstrate how nuke plants have delivered negative effects of radioactive waste and emissions to states over the last 40 years or so that DID NOT have silver mines, genius.

Bottom line: you just can't stand having to concede a point to me, so you just babble like a Quantum Windbag.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 9, 2011)

The blog you linked to over reacted to a uranium mining accident that involved trailings. Those trailings were much less radioactive than the trainings of sliver mines because when you mine uranium you want the same stuff they throw away when mining silver.

By the way, do you have any idea when the last uranium mining accident resulted in contamination of anything outside the federally approved containment ares happened?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> click the link, read the article for starters.  Scary stuff.



Not really - the link is typical puff-piece hyperbole. No actual information.

It lists 161 cases related to mining in general, but nothing associated with the spill...


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 9, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> The blog you linked to over reacted to a uranium mining accident that involved trailings. Those trailings were much less radioactive than the trainings of sliver mines because when you mine uranium you want the same stuff they throw away when mining silver.
> 
> By the way, do you have any idea when the last uranium mining accident resulted in contamination of anything outside the federally approved containment ares happened?



Right, reporting a mining disaster where the poor handling of radioactive material results in the poisoning of land, livestock and people is called "over reacting" by our Quantum Windbag.  Here's what people "over reacted" to:


_In early 1978, however, the Department of Energy released a Nuclear Waste Management Task Force report which said that persons living near the tailings piles have twice the expected rate of lung cancer. *By 1978, the Navajos were beginning to trace the roots of a lung cancer epidemic which had perplexed many of them, since the disease was very rare among Navajos before World War II*. 

 In February 1978, however, the Department of Energy released a Nuclear Waste Management Task Force report that said that people living near the tailings ran twice the risk of lung cancer of the general population. The Navajo Times carried reports of a Public Health Service study asserting that one in six uranium miners had died, or would die prematurely, of lung cancer. For some, the news came too late. Esther Keeswood, a member of the Coalition for Navajo Liberation from Shiprock, N.M., a reservation city near tailings piles, said in 1978 that the Coalition for Navajo Liberation had documented the deaths of at least fifty residents (including uranium miners) from lung cancer and related diseases. 


On that morning, more than 1,100 tons of uranium mining wastes -- tailings -- gushed through a packed-mud dam near Church Rock, N.M. With the tailings, 100 million gallons of radioactive water gushed through the dam before the crack was repaired. 
        By 8 a.m., radioactivity was monitored in Gallup, N.M., nearly 50 miles away. The contaminated river, the Rio Puerco, *showed 7,000 times the allowable standard of radioactivity for drinking water *below the broken dam shortly after the breach was repaired, *according to the Nuclear Regulatory Commission*. 


A report from the *New Mexico Environmental Improvement Division *said that while the spill had been "potentially hazardous . . . its short-term and long-term impacts on people and the environment were quite limited." While it issued these soothing words, the same report also recommended that ranchers in the area avoid watering their livestock in the Rio Puerco. The same report noted that the river water was not being used for human consumption and, "The extent to which radioactive and chemical constituents of these waters are incorporated in livestock tissue and passed on to humans is unknown and requires critical evaluation." *The report also said that the accident's effect on groundwater should be studied more intensely. Several Navajos said that calves and lambs were being born without limbs, or with other severe birth defects. Other livestock developed sores, became ill, and died after drinking from the river.* Tom Charley, a Navajo, told a public meeting at the Lupton Chapter House that "The old ladies are always to be seen running up and down both sides of the [Rio Puerco] wash, trying to keep the sheep out of it." The Centers for Disease Control examined a dozen dead animals and called for a more complete study in 1983, then dropped the subject


Bills that would compensate the miners were introduced, discussed, and died in Congress for a dozen years. By 1990, the death toll among former miners had risen to 450, and was still rising. Relatives of the dead recalled how the miners had eaten their lunches in the mines, washing them down with radioactive water, never having been told that it was dangerous. Many of the men did not even speak English. The Navajo language contains no indigenous word for "radioactivity." 
        By the early 1990s, about 1,100 Navajo miners or members of their families had applied for compensation related to uranium exposure. The bureaucracy had approved 328 cases, denied 121, and withheld action on 663, an approval rate which Rep. George Miller, chairman of the House Natural Resources Committee, characterized as "significantly lower than in other cases of radiation compensation". 
        Representative Miller said that awards of compensation were being delayed by "a burdensome application system developed by the Department of Justice." 

_. 

Just a little dirty part of nuke history that's being buried by bureaucracy.....people STILL getting screwed, but our Quantum Windbag is like, "so what?  Hasn't been a new incident in 40 years" because the industry shut down.    Yeah, and the nuke folks are thinking the same way

_Navajo demand halt to all new uranium mining on Navajo land
Uranium-mining leaders and federal regulators poised to fuel a resurgent nuclear power industry gathered in Denver on Wednesday (May 26), vowing to do a better job of protecting the environment but drawing demonstrators nonetheless. Outside the conference, American Indian demonstrators with drums and signs demanded a halt to all new uranium mining on Navajo land, where federal regulators have permitted several projects.
"Our Navajo communities rely on the groundwater for everything. These new projects could contaminate the source of drinking water for 15,000 Navajo community members," said Nadine Padilla of the Multicultural Alliance for Safe Environments. "Our communities are still living with the legacy of contamination from past uranium mining." Uranium companies and regulators "need to deal with the legacy of past contamination before we would even consider new mining," she said. (Denver Post May 27, 2010) 

New Uranium Mining Projects - USA
_


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 9, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > click the link, read the article for starters.  Scary stuff.
> ...



Obviously you didn't read the article carefully...either that or you're purposely misrepresenting the facts presented.  Here's how I laid it out for your like minded compadre The Windbag.  Take note:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3736243-post23.html


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 9, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > The blog you linked to over reacted to a uranium mining accident that involved trailings. Those trailings were much less radioactive than the trainings of sliver mines because when you mine uranium you want the same stuff they throw away when mining silver.
> ...




Doesn't look buried to me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> _In early 1978, however, the Department of Energy released a Nuclear Waste Management_.



Aaaarrhhgggg.

My eyes are bleeding...

You fascists have no more sense when composing a post than you do when you craft policy....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Obviously you didn't read the article carefully...either that or you're purposely misrepresenting the facts presented.



Try again, the puff piece speaks of mining in general and casts vague aspersions, but fails to create any link - other than anecdotal tales of livestock issues, to the accident. 

Uranium mining may well have caused health problems, but this accident was a big nothing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 10, 2011)

TaiChiL:

So much smoke, so little fire in this thread. It's an unfortunate mining accident. HOWEVER - you do realize that if a couple of the actual MINERS contracted lung cancer, that ALONE could easily "double" the rate in a small community such as that? Furthermore, that might not be from radiation, but just the heckish consequences of mining. 

The amount of radiation spewed into the air from COAL-FIRED plants annually far exceeds that from any consequence of nuclear power production. The combustion chambers of a coal plant are sooo radioactive that it contributes to the expensive maintenance of those plants. It's a clear choice to me between coal and nuclear. There is no other reliable 24/7 source of CO2 free emissions that can power your home with *just 0.7 ounces * of waste/yr.. Don't let any of this rational discussion spoil the flaming..


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 11, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




And as you can see folks, when the Quantum Windbag is presented with facts that disprove his assertions and contentions, he just becomes an insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant Windbag.  I'll leave him to it.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > _In early 1978, however, the Department of Energy released a Nuclear Waste Management_.
> ...



It seems our Uncensored2008 is nothing more than some crank who cannot tolerate any criticism of what he perceives are his political/social values.

This article contains information pertaining to nuclear power that people need to hear and the nuke industry would sooner have them not.

And I would love for Uncensored2008 to explain how pointing out how the gov't has screwed over people mining the ore for nuke weapons and how the same nuke industry wants to start up the practice again and how decades of gov't bureaucracy have not paid out justice to the Navajos is "fascism".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 11, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> And as you can see folks, when the Quantum Windbag is presented with facts that disprove his assertions and contentions, he just becomes an insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant Windbag.  I'll leave him to it.



The child who does not know how to post is back.

The only thing that anyone can see is that you are talking out your ass. You just make unsupported statements and present no evidence whatever to refute anything anyone says.

Did you know that it takes one to wrap quote tags around my post, and it takes two to wrap color tags around yours? That means that, not only are you incredibly stupid and rude, you actually make more work for yourself every time you fuck up one of my posts? Do you have any idea how silly that makes you look?


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 11, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously you didn't read the article carefully...either that or you're purposely misrepresenting the facts presented.
> ...



You're either stupid, have poor reading comprehension skills or are a liar.  I suggest you READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY what I presented to that foolish Quantum Windbag

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3736243-post23.html


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 11, 2011)

flacaltenn said:


> TaiChiL:
> 
> So much smoke, so little fire in this thread. It's an unfortunate mining accident. HOWEVER - you do realize that if a couple of the actual MINERS contracted lung cancer, that ALONE could easily "double" the rate in a small community such as that? Furthermore, that might not be from radiation, but just the heckish consequences of mining.
> 
> The amount of radiation spewed into the air from COAL-FIRED plants annually far exceeds that from any consequence of nuclear power production. The combustion chambers of a coal plant are sooo radioactive that it contributes to the expensive maintenance of those plants. It's a clear choice to me between coal and nuclear. There is no other reliable 24/7 source of CO2 free emissions that can power your home with *just 0.7 ounces * of waste/yr.. Don't let any of this rational discussion spoil the flaming..



Here's how I answered the Windbag when he also tried to miminalize the event.  I suggest you READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3736243-post23.html

After we've discussed the FACTS and DETAILS of that, then we can discuss your illusions of nuke power plant safety.


----------



## taichiliberal (Jun 11, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > And as you can see folks, when the Quantum Windbag is presented with facts that disprove his assertions and contentions, he just becomes an insipidly stubborn and willfully ignorant Windbag.  I'll leave him to it.
> ...




Once again, this buffoon lives up to his screen name.  When faced with facts and logic that he cannot BS his way past, our silly little Windbag falsely starts whining about not being able to read/follow posted responses, and then deteriorates to just childish blathering.

For those interested in the truth and seeing the Windbag's intellectual dishonesty, take a look here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3742840-post29.html


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2011)

TaiChiL:



taichiliberal said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > TaiChiL:
> ...



So is the "nuclear disaster you didn't hear about" the health problems of the miners? Or is related to the dam break at the tailing pond? The fact that lung cancer rarely presented in the community BEFORE WW2 but was double the "general population" in 1978 (before the dam break) is ENTIRELY predictable from the mining business that thrived in that community. And the article has NO COMMENT about health or economic damage caused by the tailing dam breach. One in six miners is high. Perhaps they should have been better equipped for a radon filled atmosphere in the mine. 

I said NOTHING about nuclear plant safety. So you should CAREFULLY READ MY POST AGAIN.. What I DID want to point out is that the massive coal generation segment of our power segment is spewing FAR MORE radioactivity than any nuclear power plant or mining operation ever has. And that 0.7 ounces of waste per home per year is NOT an insurmountable problem compared to other long-lived toxins that we dispose of right now into our waste stream..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 13, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> You're either stupid, have poor reading comprehension skills or are a liar.  I suggest you READ CAREFULLY AND COMPREHENSIVELY what I presented to that foolish Quantum Windbag
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3736243-post23.html



Screaming won't alter the fact that the article offers no support for the claim that this mining accident had any negative health effects. 

You have nothing to support your claims.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 13, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



If it appears inside my quote you do not get to say you wrote it.

What logic? I quoted your entire reply to my post, can you point out any argument you made at all? All you did was make a claim and run away, just like you did here. The reason I can get away with that is that I merely deleted anything within my quotation block because it was my post, and therefore mine to do with as I please.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 13, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> *The High Cost of Uranium in Navajoland  *
> by Bruce E. Johansen
> 
> 
> ...



1979?

Do you think there have been no changes or improvements since then? 

Damn

Either embrace nuclear power, the safest form we have, or learn to chop wood.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 15, 2011)

NPR & Democrats are now advocating placing Nuclear Power Plants inside neighborhoods.

Mini nuclear plants in your garden


> The miniature reactors will be factory-sealed, contain no weapons-grade material, have no moving parts and will be nearly impossible to steal because they will be encased in concrete and buried underground.
> 
> The US government has licensed the technology to Hyperion, a New Mexico-based company which said last week that it has taken its first firm orders and plans to start mass production within five years. 'Our goal is to generate electricity for 10 cents a kilowatt hour anywhere in the world,' said John Deal, chief executive of Hyperion.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 15, 2011)

KissMy said:


> NPR & Democrats are now advocating placing Nuclear Power Plants inside neighborhoods.
> 
> Mini nuclear plants in your garden
> 
> ...



That's AWESOME!!


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jun 17, 2011)

These could be potentially disastrous. 





June 2011

Nebraska Nuclear Plant at Level 4 Emergency

Airspace Over Flooded Nebraska Nuclear Power Plant Still Closed


Second Nebraska Nuclear Plant Threatened By Flooding


----------



## sparky (Jun 18, 2011)

i find it hard to argue safety given elements with a milion years 1/2 life, juxtaposed with big energy's penchant to sleeze by what of it they can....


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 18, 2011)

WolfMoon:

You need to trim that list of "trusted" leftist reading material.. NO ONE declared a LEVEL 4 emergency at that Nebraska plant.. And any link that SCREAMS that fact in a headline has an audience of idiots. 



> WASHINGTON&#8212;A nuclear power plant north of Omaha, Neb., on Tuesday briefly lost the ability to cool a pool of used nuclear fuel after a fire at the site, the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission said.
> 
> The NRC said the plant recovered cooling ability without activating backup systems and "temperatures in the pool remained at safe levels." The public was not in danger because the plant has been shut down since early April for a refueling outage, the agency said.
> 
> ...


Nebraska Nuclear Plant Lost Cooling System After Fire - WSJ.com

Reactor wasn't on-line. Had nothing (apparently) to do with flooding. No Back-up systems even activated. We COOL now??  Very Cool..


----------

